# Whiteside - not so happy lately...



## sjama6678 (Aug 22, 2012)

I have a lot of Whiteside bits that I started buying a year ago...At that time I had "heard" that they were the 'go-to' bits...
After using them for a year, I have been a little disappointed at the rate in which they become dull, or have unexpectedly 'started' with a dull~ish bit.

I am looking to update, and start buying a different Brand...any suggestions?

I have...again..."heard" that Amana is the way to go...help, advice::big_boss:


----------



## edh (May 13, 2010)

Locate a sharpener in your area and take a few of your Whiteside bits in for sharpening. When you pick them up after sharpening, ask the sharpener for his opinion. I don't go through many router bits but I do take in my saw blades and got good advice about which brands he finds are good quality.
While I do not go through a lot of bits, when I get a less than perfect cut I usually blame myself for rushing the cut or taking too deep a bite or not backing up the cut.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

sjama6678 said:


> I have a lot of Whiteside bits that I started buying a year ago...At that time I had "heard" that they were the 'go-to' bits...
> After using them for a year, I have been a little disappointed at the rate in which they become dull, or have unexpectedly 'started' with a dull~ish bit.
> 
> I am looking to update, and start buying a different Brand...any suggestions?
> ...


I like my Freuds....


----------



## RJM (Apr 11, 2010)

Maybe they need to be cleaned. Only difference between these two cuts (top edges) is that I cleaned the blade in between.

Samples are HD melamine.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

RJM60 said:


> Maybe they need to be cleaned. Only difference between these two cuts (top edges) is that I cleaned the blade in between.
> 
> Samples are HD melamine.


I was about to ask the question--What have you been cutting and have you cleaned the bits? Thanks to Detroit Mike (sure do miss that guy--hope he's back soon) i keep a bottle of Trend Bit & Blade cleaner close all the time, and have gotten into the habit. I can sure tell when the table saw blade is dirty--before i'd have installed a new blade. Router bits get a quick wipe every time i change one. Monday night i was running about 100' of 1/4" aspen past a 1/4" roundover to put a bullnose on both edges for a local "Santa Claus". Got about halfway through the job, stopped to clean the bit and the guy said he noticed the change in the sound of the cut when i restarted the router. I can't say i noticed the sound difference, but the cuts sure did get better. 

Another thing is storage--are they in contact with anything besides wood or foam between uses? Doesn't take much.

earl


----------

